# Findlay Reservoir walleye fishing advice



## gofish91 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am currently going to school in Tiffin, Ohio and I have been thinking about going over to the Findlay reservoirs to see how the fishing is. Never been before, but after reading some posts I think I have made up my mind to head over there this week. My question is, how is the walleye fishing over there? Would love to catch some. Anyway, advice on what they are hitting on or if they are hitting at all would be appreciated! Not the best walleye fisherman in the world  so any advice at all would be very nice! Thanks guys.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

alot of guys like to troll small cranks after dark right in the rocks along the bank. also worm harness early in the morning where the rock line starts on the bottom. there are some nice fish in there but dont expect to kill them.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have'nt been up there for a long time but we used to catch them jigging nightcrawlers off the the rocks.


----------



## Weasel7 (Sep 1, 2011)

I haven't been up there yet this year, however last year I caught quite a few off the rocks on my fly rod using Clouser minnows size 4/6 pink perch pattern. Hopefully get there this week let me know if there biting, good luck.


----------



## gofish91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Weasel7 if I get up there I will let you know! Thanks everyone for the advice. Very helpful. I'm new to the site and only have positive comments about it.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Saw a nice post a while back where someone smacked them pretty good in Fostoria, which is right up the road from FIndlay Might wanna check that one out Im geussing it was either one of the two big reservoirs in town.


----------



## aeosu55 (Mar 27, 2012)

I've fished the res for years and all I ever use is either a 16th or 8th ounce jig with a chartuese or white twister with a slow to medium retrieve.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The last hour of the day into about an hour after sundown seems to be the best time. Best bet is to have a l.e.d. head lamp, it gets real dark out there.


----------

